
The next American revolution will be televised - havella
https://spectator.us/next-american-revolution-televised/
======
drapred7
>asking the president of Ukraine to investigate a rival for political reasons
goes against everything that Washington has been promoting in the developing
world for decades: the rule of law and the independence of the judiciary.

Besides the obvious fact that "being a political rival of the president" is
not, has never been, and should not become a reason to be above the law, the
author clearly hasn't been paying attention to what the US government has
actually been doing. Was the invasion of Iraq really about promoting
democracy? Was Operation Timber Sycamore about promoting an independent
judiciary in Syria? Is backing the coups in Turkey and Venezuela about
promoting the rule of law? Obviously not. The US uses that language to subvert
other countries for its own geopolitical interests.

The author appears oblivious of what his titular song actually refers to. If
your revolution is promoted by the existing power structures then it's not a
real revolution. The center left manufactures credibility by pretending to
fight a revolution against the center right despite effectively sharing power
with them.

